# Dark Sim prep for UKBFF British Finals 2016



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1st log, yeah yeah I know, about time I did one.

Anyway, I will add macros, food choices, some training, some vids, some pics, oils, orals, which labs, doses......

End of off season 300lbs/136kg (fatty)









12 weeks out from portsmouth show, feeling like I was about 2 weeks behind schedule already.

















3 weeks out, and up until this point felt behind in my prep. About 112kg here.









2 weeks out









Show pic, UKBFF Portsmouth. 3rd place with British finals invite. I'll be honest I was disappointed with 3rd place, thought I won quite a few of the shots. Anyway....that's bodybuilding. I was however, happy with my condition, much improved. Posing didn't feel great as I didn't practice enough.









During this prep, I used similar doses as my last show. Oils were around 1.5g ew (test/tren/mast/primo), orals 700 mg ew (var/winny). Used a combo of wildcat and sphinx, which have always served me well.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Who are you again?

Will be watching closely, I need to learn so much more. Good luck buddy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice one, will be great to see the transformation.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Be interesting to follow, no need to wish you luck, I'm sure you'll smash it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

x2 I'm in


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This should be interesting - good luck with it all  .

[Apologies for the mini-hijack] Did you get round to writing up your prep @banzi?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Would be a lot of learning. Definitely IN


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

In!!!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I am in, great advice will be sure to follow, thank you


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I had 2 days food break after my show, then back on it.

In my rebound I used TM oils (test/mast/eq/tren), 1.5g in total. Kept it quiet as I first wanted to see if they were any good, I can confirm they did the job nicely.

Have been progressively increasing calories, but wanted to stay as lean as I could to save dieting too hard for British finals. I am 115kg, so 7kg from my last stage weight. Still vascular and legs are still fully separated.

Will add more bits soon.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I had 2 days food break after my show, then back on it.
> 
> In my rebound I used TM oils (test/mast/eq/tren), 1.5g in total. Kept it quiet as I first wanted to see if they were any good, I can confirm they did the job nicely.
> 
> ...


 Macros looking like at the moment and typical days food?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> I had 2 days food break after my show, then back on it.
> 
> In my rebound I used TM oils (test/mast/eq/tren), 1.5g in total. Kept it quiet as I first wanted to see if they were any good, I can confirm they did the job nicely.
> 
> ...


 Awesome mate, how often did u practice posing and are u still with will?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TITO said:


> Awesome mate, how often did u practice posing and are u still with will?


 Less an hour total, not good, and yes still with Will.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I had 2 days food break after my show, then back on it.
> 
> In my rebound I used TM oils (test/mast/eq/tren), 1.5g in total. Kept it quiet as I first wanted to see if they were any good, I can confirm they did the job nicely.
> 
> ...


 how do you find equi mate? Always fancied stacking it with mast and tren.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> how do you find equi mate? Always fancied stacking it with mast and tren.


 Felt like I got some good vascularity from it. Only ran it for 6 weeks though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Macros looking like at the moment and typical days food?


 protein 355g / carbs 425g / fats 90g


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

How tall are you?

Look fu**ing stupidly huge in that fatter pic


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Look fu**ing stupidly huge in that fatter pic


 6'2 mate


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

What do you consider is the most weakest part in your physique?. I understand no one ever say that I am satisfied with what I have got, but still what if you name it one?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> What do you consider is the most weakest part in your physique?. I understand no one ever say that I am satisfied with what I have got, but still what if you name it one?


 Legs. 3 year project, this is year one.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

subbed, look great mate.

damn thats some high protein.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Legs. 3 year project, this is year one.


personally i just think you need some more outer quad and sweep, based on the pics. A huge sweep on stage gives an illusion of massive legs anyway.

I have pretty crap legs but my sweep/outer quad is decent so it makes them look better than they are I think


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> 6'2 mate


 Finally someone in great nick on this site that isn't fckin 5 foot


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Current condition 11 weeks out, cruising on 250mg Alpha Pharma Induject. Not started prep yet. Maybe next week...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> Current condition 11 weeks out, cruising on 250mg Alpha Pharma Induject. Not started prep yet. Maybe next week...
> 
> View attachment 133555
> 
> ...


 Side shot is amazing! Looking huge.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Current condition 11 weeks out, cruising on 250mg Alpha Pharma Induject. Not started prep yet. Maybe next week...
> 
> View attachment 133555
> 
> ...


 looking impressive side shot you look huge, do you monitor BF or is it a case of Mirror for guidance


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Eddias said:


> looking impressive side shot you look huge, do you monitor BF or is it a case of Mirror for guidance


 No, just mirror and pinch an inch here and there


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Current condition 11 weeks out, cruising on 250mg Alpha Pharma Induject. Not started prep yet. Maybe next week...
> 
> View attachment 133555
> 
> ...


 Condition is bang on, not far from me and I'm 6.5 out lol!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Condition is bang on, not far from me and I'm 6.5 out lol!


 I'm carrying a bit more chubber than you lol

However, I don't have a filter on my pics :whistling: hahahahhah


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I'm carrying a bit more chubber than you lol
> 
> However, I don't have a filter on my pics :whistling: hahahahhah


 Haha shots fired, but seriously both look very good!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RedStar said:


> Haha shots fired, but seriously both look very good!


 boomtime is shredded, he could of walked on stage 10 weeks out


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I'm carrying a bit more chubber than you lol
> 
> However, I don't have a filter on my pics :whistling: hahahahhah


 That will be why you look so crap then. Download IG mate, you can go from Ricky Gervais to Rick Valente in the time it take to make a protein shake 

HAHA!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Seriously looking big in that first pic.

Your side shot is also very impressive - clearly your best pose.

What labs are you planning on using for your prep?

Defo follow along.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Devil said:


> Seriously looking big in that first pic.
> 
> Your side shot is also very impressive - clearly your best pose.
> 
> ...


 Got a host of goodies lined up. Still a few bits undecided on.

LA Pharma promax test (interesting blend), sus400

Alpha test prop

Sphinx primo 150mg (special edition), TTM

Taylormade Mast E

Sphinx Tren E / Am waiting on some SIS Tren E, as would like to try that

Baltic Var 50s

Eminence Winstrol

Ansomone hgh

Proviron, t3, maybe t4, albuterol

Will confirm doses once decided, but will be pretty similar to last prep 1.5g oils for duration, 700mg ew orals for last 6 weeks. I don't run high doses of fat burners, as I don't like them. Saying that I do have some tm dnp 250mg caps, and I do want to try dnp. Damn it.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> Got a host of goodies lined up. Still a few bits undecided on.
> 
> LA Pharma promax test (interesting blend), sus400
> 
> ...


 Sounds good.

Youve got the tools to get very lean without a ton of fat burners so you always have that option if you wanted a bit more.

Be interested in your review of sis tren e as its between that and WC for my next run.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Got a host of goodies lined up. Still a few bits undecided on.
> 
> LA Pharma promax test (interesting blend), sus400
> 
> ...


 TM dnp is the s**t!

I would recommend to anyone (that is not an idiot) I am down another 7.4 lbs in 5 days on it. So much less harsh on the body than clen. Sides are bearable and not much harder than normal prep IMO.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> TM dnp is the s**t!
> 
> I would recommend to anyone (that is not an idiot) I am down another 7.4 lbs in 5 days on it. So much less harsh on the body than clen. Sides are bearable and not much harder than normal prep IMO.


 Are you running t3 alongside or t5's to combat lethargy?


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

Look forward to following your progress mate. Just wondering how many carbs did you prep on for last show?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Got a host of goodies lined up. Still a few bits undecided on.
> 
> LA Pharma promax test (interesting blend), sus400
> 
> ...


 running t3 at 50mcg per day, 30 mins before my first meal, seems to do the trick.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

No spoken to you in a while @Dark sim

You look the biz mate.

In as i need a lot of help LOL


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BigRy said:


> Look forward to following your progress mate. Just wondering how many carbs did you prep on for last show?


 Progressively less. Started around 500g, ended up around 100-150g. Cardio was minimal, 3x30min.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

So I guess you could say prep started couple days ago, hormones were injected -

Wednesday 3ml Sphinx primo 150mg

Thursday 2ml Alpha sus 250mg

Today 2ml SIS tren E 200mg

I will use 50mg var pre workout

A few pics of rebranded Infiniti (SIS) and few other bits which arrived today for prep -


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> So I guess you could say prep started couple days ago, hormones were injected -
> 
> Wednesday 3ml Sphinx primo 150mg
> 
> ...


 I thought sphinx primo was 100mg per ml is this new?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Feck me that's a few quids worth, Would you rather run prop than Enanth for a prepping ??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I thought sphinx primo was 100mg per ml is this new?


 It is, this is a one off made with ethyl oleate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> It is, this is a one off made with ethyl oleate.


 Nice so it's not one that'll be on the lists?

Think sphinx is my fav lab atm everything I've used has been great


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Nice so it's not one that'll be on the lists?
> 
> Think sphinx is my fav lab atm everything I've used has been great


 It won't be on any list mate

It is a solid lab, proven time and time again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> It won't be on any list mate
> 
> It is a solid lab, proven time and time again.


 Well that's s**t lol. Wanna try primo but being it's only 100mg per ml and most say run it 600mg or over its bloody expensive.

Even the t5s I'm currently using string as f**k. 1 tab in the morning and I'm rocking half hour later


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well that's s**t lol. Wanna try primo but being it's only 100mg per ml and most say run it 600mg or over its bloody expensive.
> 
> Even the t5s I'm currently using string as f**k. 1 tab in the morning and I'm rocking half hour later


 the t5 extreme are strong lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> the t5 extreme are strong lol


 Defo are, but great to get you through morning fasted cardio, good sweat and time flys by!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Dark sim, how many years training has it taken you to reach the point where you are at? Some serious size you have there. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Dark sim, how many years training has it taken you to reach the point where you are at? Some serious size you have there. :thumbup1:


 Been training 16 years, on gear for 3, when I decided I want to compete before I get too old.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Been training 16 years, on gear for 3, when I decided I want to compete before I get too old.


 Well you have made some serious progress mate, for some reason I assumed you had been on a lot longer. Nice work. :thumbup1:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Dark sim When is the finals ???


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Well you have made some serious progress mate, for some reason I assumed you had been on a lot longer. Nice work. :thumbup1:


 I was a big boy before I started


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> @Dark sim When is the finals ???


 Oct 9th. 9 weeks.

Weight is 118kg, so 10kg over stage weight from last show. Shot up recently, whoops lol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Oct 9th. 9 weeks.
> 
> Weight is 118kg, so 10kg over stage weight from last show. Shot up recently, whoops lol.


 HAHAHA FATTY, Any current pics ??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHA FATTY, Any current pics ??


 The ones posted were only last week


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> The ones posted were only last week


 HAHA you change so fast though LOL


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Nice so it's not one that'll be on the lists?
> 
> Think sphinx is my fav lab atm everything I've used has been great


 Seen you post a thread before about there tren ace did you rate it?

also @Dark sim what tren ace have you run recently and found to be potent... Stuck beetween wildcat (current batch is cloudy) GSL, and Sphinx


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

NMDix said:


> Seen you post a thread before about there tren ace did you rate it?
> 
> also @Dark sim what tren ace have you run recently and found to be potent... Stuck beetween wildcat (current batch is cloudy) GSL, and Sphinx


 Haven't run any tren recently, but sphinx and wildcat are what I used last prep and I know GSL has a good rep, just not used it myself. Out of them 3 you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

NMDix said:


> Seen you post a thread before about there tren ace did you rate it?
> 
> also @Dark sim what tren ace have you run recently and found to be potent... Stuck beetween wildcat (current batch is cloudy) GSL, and Sphinx


 Used it last year, my first time using tren. Tbh mate don't think you can go wrong with sphinx. That and wc are the 2 labs I'd use now probably more sphinx as it's easier for me to get hold of


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quick update:

Decided I wanted to try DNP, so I am running TM DNP 250mg a day, 2kg down in 4 days, but hot, sweaty, first 2 days lethargic.

Also, to try and alleviate the knee pain i got from hgh (I think) recently, I am now dosing with tb500 and bpc157 locally.

Ansomone has been introduced back in, but only at 2iu daily, normally before bed, with my dnp tab.

Not been getting all my carbs in (450g) due to being so hot, but I'm not so fussed about that atm.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

@Dark sim thank you mate, nice to hear... Have you ever heard of tren ace being cloudy and still being gtg? All of wildcats tren ace is cloudy in the last batch and it's putting me off (all I have used in the last 2 years is wildcat and have been super happy with it)

sorry for bombarding your log mate. Looking phenominal :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

NMDix said:


> @Dark sim thank you mate, nice to hear... Have you ever heard of tren ace being cloudy and still being gtg? All of wildcats tren ace is cloudy in the last batch and it's putting me off (all I have used in the last 2 years is wildcat and have been super happy with it)
> 
> sorry for bombarding your log mate. Looking phenominal :thumbup1:


 Post a pic in steroid section mate. Depends how cloudy you mean.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Post a pic in steroid section mate. Depends how cloudy you mean.


 I Will have some here tomorrow for me to take a picture of


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking on point @Dark sim! Only just came across this thread so interested to see how you get on! Best of luck brother, keep smashing it!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

How you getting on @Dark sim


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I''ll do an update soon. This is why I avoided doing a log lol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I''ll do an update soon. This is why I avoided doing a log lol.


 Hahahaha


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I''ll do an update soon. This is why I avoided doing a log lol.


 No means to offend you mate, i understand how difficult a prep is while taking care about other important aspects of life and then thinking about some log for anonymous people. *But *this thread is head to head lock as the most disappointed thread ever with the one started by Banzi "Myths shaterred....*"


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> No means to offend you mate, i understand how difficult a prep is while taking care about other important aspects of life and then thinking about some log for anonymous people. *But *this thread is head to head lock as the most disappointed thread ever with the one started by Banzi "Myths shaterred....*"


 I've seen much worse


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ok, so 5 weeks out now. No cardio done as of yet. Will try to keep it that way.

No more rubbish updates for now.

I'll post some pics soon, so you can all pass judgement


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Ok, so 5 weeks out now. No cardio done as of yet. Will try to keep it that way.
> 
> No more rubbish updates for now.
> 
> I'll post some pics soon, so you can all pass judgement


 Looking forward to pics mate


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't imagine logging stuff for all and sundry to be too much fun to be fair, I'm sure there's a lot of expectation of some magical secret to come out lol.

Looking back to the first pics.. your face changes massively! Is that purely diet or is there a bit of bloat in there too.. and do you notice it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> I can't imagine logging stuff for all and sundry to be too much fun to be fair, I'm sure there's a lot of expectation of some magical secret to come out lol.
> 
> Looking back to the first pics.. your face changes massively! Is that purely diet or is there a bit of bloat in there too.. and do you notice it?


 That is fat face in full bulk mode. I don't bloat much.

No magic, although I ran dnp for a little while, that is about as close to dieting magic as it gets. Otherwise, it is simply calorie manipulation in this case, as I have decided to try and get in condition without cardio.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I have decided to run a small course of synthol in calves only. Bit out of the blue, but fancy trying it, so why not.

I will post a before pic, my protocol and and after pics.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I have decided to run a small course of synthol in calves only. Bit out of the blue, but fancy trying it, so why not.
> 
> I will post a before pic, my protocol and and after pics.


 Ouch sounds sore...

I like the idea but I thought the general perception was that calves don't get rated as highly as they use to on the stage


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I have decided to run a small course of synthol in calves only. Bit out of the blue, but fancy trying it, so why not.
> 
> I will post a before pic, my protocol and and after pics.


 i remember you gave me palumbo's email a while back to ask him about his fertility protocol and thought it might be worth mentioning in case you werent already aware that dave often brings up on RXmuscle that he will give out a free synthol protocol to those that request it

EDIT - just saw you already have a protocol lined up


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SwollNP said:


> Ouch sounds sore...
> 
> I like the idea but I thought the general perception was that calves don't get rated as highly as they use to on the stage


 They don't imo but doesn't mean I can't have an extra inch


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i remember you gave me palumbo's email a while back to ask him about his fertility protocol and thought it might be worth mentioning in case you werent already aware that dave often brings up on RXmuscle that he will give out a free synthol protocol to those that request it
> 
> EDIT - just saw you already have a protocol lined up


 He gave me it a while back. Have it somewhere.

Its nothing special i think its 3ml in whatever head you want 3 times a week for a period then just once a week for a lot of weeks to maintain.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Colin said:


> He gave me it a while back. Have it somewhere.
> 
> Its nothing special i think its 3ml in whatever head you want 3 times a week for a period then just once a week for a lot of weeks to maintain.


 i thought hed go more in depth on how deep to pin it since hes always on about people ballsing it up and it leaking smoothing the muscle over


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i thought hed go more in depth on how deep to pin it since hes always on about people ballsing it up and it leaking smoothing the muscle over


 Here's a simple, yet effective, protocol that will enhance, not deform, your hard-earned muscle. When site injecting any kind of oil-based steroid or synthol preparation, use at least a 1" to 1.5" long needle so that you ensure that the oil is deposited deep into the muscle. If you use a shorter needle, you run the risk of the oil leaking out of the muscle and under the skin where it can cause tremendous inflammation and redness.

Loading phase (3 weeks):

Biceps: 3cc into each head of the biceps (there are 2 heads per arm) 2x per week Triceps: 3cc into the rear (fat) head of the triceps 3x per week

Maintenance Phase (16-24 weeks):

Biceps: 3cc into each head of the biceps (both heads) 1x per week Triceps: 3cc into the rear head of the triceps 2x per week.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

@swole troll

This is a similar protocol for calves as I remember him saying.

But I know someone who followed the above on his arms and stopped it due to the frequency and pain of constantly injecting and getting bruising on his arms.

You work it out its around 14 injections per week for your arms at the start, and I didn't notice much difference in him to be honest.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

more interested in the idea than anything else tbh mate, ive no intention of using synthol as i train primarily for strength

i certainly believe it has its place in bodybuilding and can definitely see its use in calves

i was blessed with giant calves and pathetic forearms, I truly believe of these two muscle groups they are largely genetic and training will make a very negligible difference in their overall size

put it like this, ive yet to see a single person start out with sh1tty forearms and calves and then one day blow them right up without masses of drugs or site enhancement

i could be wrong but this is just what i have noticed first hand


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> They don't imo but doesn't mean I can't have an extra inch


 Putting something into a place that doesn't even give an edge over the competitors , what's the logic behind?. Just an extra inch for what?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Putting something into a place that doesn't even give an edge over the competitors , what's the logic behind?. Just an extra inch for what?


 if your mrs vagina was only 5" deep and you were rocking a 7" love pole would you turn down an extra inch on your shaft?

same principle, isn't required but who would say no.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> if your mrs vagina was only 5" deep and you were rocking a 7" love pole would you turn down an extra inch on your shaft?
> 
> same principle, isn't required but who would say no.


 Not a good of an example. It should be like if my Mrs vagina would be 5 inch deep and I have a rocking 5 inch love pole would I try to make it a 6 inch love pole. Answer would be no


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Putting something into a place that doesn't even give an edge over the competitors , what's the logic behind?. Just an extra inch for what?


 Who says bodybuilding is logical.

As a bodybuilder I think you need to try everything.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Colin said:


> @swole troll
> 
> This is a similar protocol for calves as I remember him saying.
> 
> ...





swole troll said:


> more interested in the idea than anything else tbh mate, ive no intention of using synthol as i train primarily for strength
> 
> i certainly believe it has its place in bodybuilding and can definitely see its use in calves
> 
> ...


 I won't be pininng that much lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Took delivery of these items today to finish my prep off, SIS primo and tren ace -

Jabbed 2ml of primo last night and 1ml tren ace, very smooth. Will see if any difference as I've been using sphinx up until now, with no complaints.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

whats your lifting sets, reps and splits, on a PPL 5x5 at the mo,


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

Is your tren from SIS red/rusty, what batch is it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Eddias said:


> whats your lifting sets, reps and splits, on a PPL 5x5 at the mo,


 Legs 1

Lying leg curls 4 sets 15,12,10,8 reps last set 50% weight drop set

Leg extensions 5 sets 20 reps with 20 secs between sets - same weight all sets

Wide stance leg press 4 sets 20 reps add weight each set with constant tension

BB squats work up in sets of 10 till fail 10 using small jumps, once hit top set drop it to 1 pl per side and do 2-3 sets of 10 to finish off

DB stiff leg deads 4 sets 8 reps heavy as possible

Chest/delts

Inc bb press work up in sets of 8 with small jumps till fail 8 reps, constant tension, on the last set do a triple drop set

Low inc db fly 4 sets 8 reps

Decline hammer press 4 sets 15,12,10,8 final set triple drop set

Dips with bodyweight 3 x failure

Rear delt cable fly 6 sets 20 with 30 secs rest between sets

Standing side laterals 10 reps superset DB press 10 reps - repeat for 4 sets total

Back

Wide grip lat pulldowns 4 sets 10 reps

Smith machine BB rows 3x8 reps, pause at bottom, explode up

Seated cable rows work up to a 12 rep max then stay with that weight for a further 2 sets with 2 mins between each sets

DB pullovers 3 sets 12 reps

Rack pulls work up in sets of 5 till hit a very tough 5, then drop weight by 40% and rep out aiming for 20+

Arms supersets

Barbell curls 8-10 reps superset with hammer curls 10 reps - repeat 4 times

Machine preacher curl 15 reps superset reverse ez bar curls 12 reps - repeat 4 times

TRI SET; rope pushdowns, vbar pushdowns, overhead rop extensions shoot for 10-12 reps of each and repeat for 4 run throughs

EZ bar skullcrushers 4 sets 12 reps keep it heavy and get a good stretch on each rep superset each with machine dips for 15-10 reps

Chest and shoulders PUMP blood flow workout

Peck dec 3 sets of 10

Powerfly 4 sets 8 reps

Dips 5 x bodyweight to failure with 60 seconds between sets

DB rear laterals 3 sets 30 reps

DB seated side laterals 4 strict sets

Six ways" 3 sets of 10

Only done if I manage 6 workouts in the week -

Legs 2

Giant set;

Ham curls 10 reps

Stiff leg deads 8 reps

Reverse lunges 8 reps per leg

Hack squats 6 reps feet wide and toes out

Repeat 4-6 times depending on energy

Leg press 6x10 short rest


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

****** said:


> Is your tren from SIS red/rusty, what batch is it?


 See photo above


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I have a small amount of synthol to try, 20ml from D4net. Will be doing 1ml in each calf (large head) ed for 10 days.

Will do before and after pics, with measurements.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I have a small amount of synthol to try, 20ml from D4net. Will be doing 1ml in each calf (large head) ed for 10 days.
> 
> Will do before and after pics, with measurements.
> 
> View attachment 135431


 About time you updated this...I thought you had given up .

Interested to see how the synthol goes.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> About time you updated this...I thought you had given up .
> 
> Interested to see how the synthol goes.


 Given up, no, I'm still eating brownies, if that is what you mean lol?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Given up, no, I'm still eating brownies, if that is what you mean lol?


 I had a five guys yesterday and woke up a lb lighter....may of had a brownie and ice cream too.

Looking forward to seeing you and your bronwie gains on stage.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Legs 1
> 
> Lying leg curls 4 sets 15,12,10,8 reps last set 50% weight drop set
> 
> ...


 thank you greatly appreciated


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Any updates? Cheers.


----------

